# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Ceiling edge support against wall

## fnerks

Greetings,
I'm installing gyprock ceiling and have battened under the floor joists supporting the floor above.
I've got a continuous timber batten against 2 of the walls, but the other 2 walls have the ceiling butting without continuous support. The ceiling spans across the 450 c/c battens.
Do I need continuous support against all walls?
I'm using a shadow line detail at the junction.
Many thanks.
John

----------

